# bear attack????



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I have seen many topics on this, My question is what would you do? this question has came up many times in our breakroom talks. My fellow co worker said what if you had one chance to hit a bear with all you got where would it be and would it do anything? others have said "play dead", but somone mentioned "if a bear is going to eat ya, playing dead is just going to make it easier". so if you are getting mauled, what would you do?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Fight like hell if the cold steel didn't do its job.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

From a documentary I watched, from what I recall...vs. a black bear you should fight back, grizzly is just the opposite. From Wikipedia:


> Deaths by black bear, though, are most often predatory, while the more numerous grizzly fatalities on humans are often defensive. *This makes feigning death when a black bear attacks ineffective*. Although 16 North Americans have been killed since the year 2000, it is estimated that there have been only 56 documented killings of humans by black bears in North America in the past 100 years.


----------



## vato-loco (Jun 8, 2009)

itll kill you anyway, so you might as well fight it. even if you only have a knife or even just a stick. thats what i would do


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

*The bridge of the nose*

Unless you have stumbled on to a black bear sow with cubs, you are most likely in a fight for your life and playing dead is not an option with a black bear. My father was attacked by a black bear in Yellow Stone Park back in the sixties and a tent pole broken over the bridge of the nose ended the confrontation with the bear. The bear took out bawling and we got the heck out of dodge.

Research has shown the Capsin pepper sprays are marginally effective on grizzly/brown bears, but have little to no effect when used in confrontations with black bears. In some studies the Black Bears show an affinity to the pepper sprays and may in fact consider it a food source. On another personal note, I do have a friend that was successful in warding off a cougar attack with pepper spray and reported that the offending cougar hated the spray in the face.

Myself, I find most always packing a pistol in the outdoors as I am a CC permit holder and hope that I never have an instance to ever use a pistol or firearm in the protection of life.
Mutual respect and outdoor etiquette will resolve most animal encounters.....Big


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I have also heard from different sources that you should never play dead with a black bear, but a grizzly will leave you alone if you are playing dead.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Last article I read concerning Bear attacks in Alaska- it was guns Vs Pepper spray- the people with the spray came out way ahead. I think people think that a guns is the answer but the problem is when the attack happens you aren't there waiting for it with your gun ready- few put the bullet where it should be and rarely get a second shot.


----------

